

Interview with Adrian Shaughnessy, Author of 'How To be A Graphic Designer Without Losing Your Soul' - danw
http://www.underconsideration.com/speakup/interviews/shaughnessy.html

======
danw
I've recently finished reading his book and I highly recommend it. As a web
developer much of the information still applies.

